# Grafik "rahmen" richtig einfügen



## drumdesignz (26. August 2003)

Hallo also kuggt mal *g*

ihr kennt doch ,das manche mit Photshop generierte Grafiken wie einen rand oder so einfügen möchten und so einen wie soll ich sagen einen rahmen haben und ind er mitte is ein frame der den text anzeigt z.b.  ....mein problem ist ich möchte für meine homepage auch so einen "rahmen" mit menü nur gehen die einzelnen grafiken nicht natlos ineinader über habe es mit tabellen probiert aber wenn ich das mache bleiben spalte ziwchen den grafiken kann mir da einer helfen, bitte is wichtig, danke euch!


Armin


----------



## MikeMayaz (26. August 2003)

```
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
```


----------



## Swordsman (30. August 2003)

hmm
Das ist etwas unverständlich formuliert.
Möchtest du einen Rahmen haben, indem sich das Menü befindet?
einen Rahmen um die Menügrafiken, ohne Abstand ?
Also wenn das border- Attribut den Wert null besitzt, bekommt er keinen Rahmen !


----------

